# Felice Compleanno, DANALTO!!!



## Eugin

*Ciao, Daniela!!!* 

*Spero que tu abbia un bellissimo giorno con tutta la gente che tu vuoi!!! *

*Have a great birthday and many many good things, today and from now on!!! You deserve it!!*  
*I brought **these **to celebrate this so important event!! I hope you like them!!!*

*¡Gracias por tu amistad! ¡Eres una amiga de las mejores!!!*
** 
*¡Disfruta mucho de tu día!!  *
*Un abrazote *


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Tante auguri!!!*


----------



## emma1968

*Auguroni oni oni *
*di buon compleanno* ​


----------



## Elisa68

Augurissimi!


----------



## lsp

In your honor, some birthday quotes you may have come across in your work :

_Elaine Vassal:_ Ally's depressed about her birthday. I know, I've been listening in on her phone calls. (Ally McBeal)
_Roz: _When I die, I want it to be on my 100th birthday, in my beach house on Maui and I want my husband to be so upset that he has to drop out of college. (Frasier)
_Dennis:_ You, at your 10th annual 39th birthday party. (Just Shoot Me!)
_Michael Scott:_ Happy birthday, Jesus. Sorry your party is so lame! (The Office)
_Kenny 'Bricks' Wangler:_ Happy Birthday to me. Happy Birthday to me. Happy motherfuckin' birthday... (Oz)
_Dr. Cox:_ I don't necessarily buy all this new-agey crap. One time I saw my mom knock my father unconscious with a frying pan. And d'you know what I did? I kept right on going with my birthday party. (Scrubs)
_Bart:_ [singing] Lisa, her teeth are big and green. Lisa, she smells like gasoline. Lisa, ta-ra-ra Lisa. She is my sista, her birthday I mista. (The Simpsons)
_Margo Channing:_ [to Bill] You be the host. It's your party. Happy birthday, welcome home, and we who are about to die salute you. (All About Eve)
_Timmy Burns:_ [after a slight pause] For Christ's sake, Ronnie, it's your birthday. You're alive. You made it! Smile. (Born on the Fourth of July)
_Cher_: My birthday is in April and as someone older, can I please give you some advice? It is one thing to spark up a doobie and get laced at parties, but it is quite another to be fried all day. (Clueless)
_Singing Waiter:_ When I say birthday you say party! Birthday! (Slackers)
_Arnie:_ I'm having a birthday party, but you're not invited, but you can come if you want. (What's Eating Gilbert Grape)

Enjoy your birthday!!!


----------



## danalto

Oooh, thank you, everybody! What a nice surprise! 
(Grazie, eugin!)

lsp, sei un tesoro! Ieri sera ero troppo stanca, ma ora mi sono letta tutti i quotes che mi ha messo! Grazie!


----------



## Fedora

Auguri!!!!


----------



## Moogey

Buon compleanno!

Tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri Danalto, tanti auguri a te!

Figurati! Oggi è anche il compleanno di mia madre e lei ha 49 anni!

-M


----------



## danalto

Auguri alla mamma di Moogey...con un giorno di ritardo! 
Grazie, Fedora!


----------



## Saoul

Tante Angurie Dani! 
Per il regalo siamo già d'accordo, vero!
Scooterone, Cellulare, o Blueberry...


----------



## danalto

ANTIPATICO! Metti il ditino nella piaga, eh?
 povera Dani


----------



## moodywop

AUGURONI (con imperdonabile ritardo) alla nostra "ape regina" dall'adorato woodyguappo


----------



## lauranazario

Auguri, Danalto!
Although I am a bit late to your birthday party, I wanted to give you this gift.

I hope you had a wonderful day... my fellow Cancer. 

Saludos,
Laura N.


----------



## Like an Angel

Belated wishes, but good ones indeed ... buon compleanno!!! I hope you had a blast!


----------



## shamblesuk

Happy birthday, Danalto, and assuming you're following the footy, it's not been a bad couple of days at all, has it?


----------



## Txiri

Tanti auguri!  con molti fiori e il Tevere


----------



## danalto

Uh, che carini! Ancora auguri!
Grazie a tutti!
Thanks, everybody!
Laurita, next year we'll organize a wonderful party on line for both of us!
(thank you for your present)


----------



## Alfry

Come al solito in ritardo....
Auguri bionda.


----------



## danalto

Alfry, lo sappiamo che hai altro da fare, adesso!


----------



## Idioteque

Quanto a ritardo non mi batte nessuno!!!  

Auguroni Daniela!!!  Spero che anche a te piacciano i girasoli  Altrimenti puntiamo sulle classiche rose rosse! 

A proposito... c'è rimasta una fettina di torta, o è troppo tardi?!  

Ancora auguri..

Laura


----------



## Necsus

*Ho battuto tutti! (quanto a ritardo)*
*L'ho visto solo adesso: auguroni, Dani!!!*


----------

